# Wlan-Router/DSL-Modem T-Sinus111 beim Laptop



## taati (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier und auch nicht gerade ein PC-Experte ;-) 

Ich habe einen DSL-Anschluß und surfe mit dem WlanRouter T-Sinus 111DSL (per Funkverbindung) .
Es läuft über meinen PC auch alles wunderbar. Jetzt möchte ich jedoch auch ganz gerne über meinen Toshiba Laptop Satellite Pro4300 kabellos surfen. Ich möchte eigentlich nur ab und zu mal über den Laptop online gehen, aber nicht gleichzeitig mit beiden Rechnern!
Ich hatte mir deshalb gedacht, ich würde dann immer das Funkmodul vom Rechner zum Laptop hin u. her wechseln. Dieses Telekom-Funkmodul T-DSLdata111 wird über USB angeschlossen.     
Der Laptop ist jetzt ca. 5 Jahre alt und hat folgende Leistungsmerkmale: Pentium III, 650 Mhz & Windows 2000. 
Ich habe soweit alles installiert: T-Sinus 111data, GMX-Internet-Manager & TDSL-Speedmanager. Ich habe also die gesamte Software wie am großen Rechner auch installiert, aber ich bekomme beim Laptop  über den T-Sinus Router / Modem keine Verbindung ins Internet?!

Ich erhalte über den T-DSL Installations-und Funktionstest folgenden Hinweis:   
Schritt 5 Der PC wird auf DSL-fähige DFÜ-Geräte untersucht (Schritt 1-4 waren erfolgreich!)

-Kein T-DSL fähiges DFÜ-Gerät vorhanden!
-Test nicht erfolgreich!
-Es wurde kein DSL-fähiges DFÜ-Gerät gefunden!

-Installieren Sie die aktuelle T-Online Software oder einen PPP Over Ethernet Treiber bzw. T-DSL Adapter.


Ich bitte um Verständnis, wenn mein Anliegen vielleicht für einige hier etwas lächerlich klingt, aber ich bin kein großer PC-Fachmann, sondern ein reiner Anwender. Ich hab also  mit technischem Sachverstand und mit Software-Installation sonst nicht so viel am Hut. :-( 
Wer kann mir helfen Welche Software muss ich noch installieren? Oder Hardware
Ich wäre Euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Ich möchte nämlich soooooo geeeeerne mal im Wohnzimmer surfen können, ohne meinen Rechner mitschleppen zu müssen. ;-)  

Gruß
taati


----------



## generador (8. Mai 2005)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn auf deinem Laptop installiert.


----------



## taati (8. Mai 2005)

Windows2000 habe ich drauf.   
Grundsätzlich weiß ich zumindest, dass es für Laptops passend zu dem T-DSL WLan-Router T-Sinus111DSL die T-Sinus111 Card gibt. Diesen Steckplatz Typ II für diese PC-Karte habe ich auch an meinem Lapop. Aber m.E. müsste doch auch die T-Sinus 111data (also das USB-Funkmodul) am Laptop funktionieren, oder   
Ich frage mich halt nur, was ich da dann noch für eine Software oder evtl. sogar Hardware benötige?!

Gruß
taati


----------



## gorim (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

nach der Fehlermeldung brauchst du einen PPPOE-Treiber. Der von Robert Schlabbach ist ganz gut. http://www.raspppoe.com. Der stellt für Windows 2000 den Breitbandanschluß bereit. Den ganzen Quatsch mit dem Speedmanager usw. würde ich wieder deinstallieren. Verbraucht nur Ressourcen.

Allerdings ist bei einem WLAN-Router keine DFÜ-Verknüpfung notwendig, sondern das funktioniert über den LAN-Anschluß. Ist aber vielleicht eine Sonderlösung der T-Sinus mit dem USB-Modul.   


bis dann
gorim


----------



## taati (10. Mai 2005)

@gorim
Vielen Dank für deine super Hilfe Es hat bestens geklappt: Ich brauchte nur den besagten PPPOE-Treiber entpacken und noch ein paar Einstellung vornehmen und fertig Spitze!   

Allerdings wollte ich mir auf Dauer wohl doch so eine  PCMCIA WLAN Karte zulegen, weil ich dann nicht immer am Laptop diesen Funksender (über USB-Anschluß) mitschleppen muss. Eine Karte zum reinstecken ist da natürlich schon viel praktischer. ABer erstmal bin ich so ja schon zufrieden!  ;-) 
Ich müsste jetzt halt nur wissen, ob ich nur die PCMCIA Karte T-Sinus 111card passend zum T-Sinus111DSL-Router oder, ob ich auch eine von einem anderen Hersteller nehmen kann?! (weil kostengünstiger!)  

Zum Bsp. diese hier:  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItem&category=32900&item=5770448265&rd=1
oder besser die hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32900&item=5771712552&rd=1

Vielleicht als Hilfe eine kurze Beschreibung der T-Sinus 111card:  

Mobiler WLAN-Client für den PCMCIA-Steckplatz Typ II, WLAN Standard IEEE 802.11b, verwendbar z. B. mit Teledat Router 730, T-Sinus 130 Komfort und T-Sinus 130 X 


Gruß
taati


----------



## gorim (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo taati,



			
				taati hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @gorim
> Vielleicht als Hilfe eine kurze Beschreibung der T-Sinus 111card:
> 
> Mobiler WLAN-Client für den PCMCIA-Steckplatz Typ II, WLAN Standard IEEE 802.11b, verwendbar z. B. mit Teledat Router 730, T-Sinus 130 Komfort und T-Sinus 130 X



Auf das WLAN Standard IEEE 802.11b kommt es an. Wenn das dein T-Sinus-Router beherrscht, kannst Du jede Karte nehmen. Das ist der Standard für WLAN mit 11Mbit/s und mittlerweile abgelöst von 802.11a/g mit 54 Mbit/s.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob Windows 2000 mit Wireless umgehen kann oder ob man noch zusätzlich etwas installieren muß oder ob bereits der Treiber für die WLAN-Karte ausreicht.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## taati (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Sehe ich das dann jetzt richtig, dass ich jede PCMCIA Wlan-Karte nehmen kann, die den Standard IEEE 802.11b beherrscht? Denn die vorgesehene Orginal-Karte "T-Sinus 111card" hat ja auch diesen Standard 
Liege ich da jetzt richtig?

Gruß
taati


----------



## gorim (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Aus dem Bauch würde ich sagen, ja. Ich würde aber zur Sicherheit im Handbuch vom Router bei den Spezifikationen nachschlagen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## taati (13. Mai 2005)

@gorim
Alles klar, ich danke dir!  

Gruß
taati


----------

